# "¡Presente, profesora!"



## Suazguanamisqua

En los colegios (escuelas) al comenzar una clase, algunos profesores quieren controlar la asistencia de sus alumnos.
Para esto llaman por lista los nombres de ellos y estos responden: "Aquí." o "presente".
¿Esta palabra, "presente", se usa en portugués (Brasil) también para esto? ¿o qué otra palabra se usa más?

Obrigada.


----------



## Ivaldo

hola

"presente" en portugués en eso contexo es decir - estoy

a veces usamos no otra palabra, pero se el maestro llama el nombre suele constar con su apelido o al revés - apelido x nombre


----------



## Vanda

Sim, convencionalmente dizemos: Presente!


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Obrigada aos dois. Desculpa Ivaldo, eu quase não entendi o que você escreveu.
Abraço.

Ah, também gostaria de saber se vocês tem uma palavra de carinho para a profissora, como: "profe" em espanhol.

Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Com certeza! Meus alunos me chamam de Prof o tempo todo.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Obrigada de novo!


----------



## Alandria

"fessora" também é outra possibilidade.


----------



## Ivaldo

mis hijos dicen simplemente *Pro*, otra forma menos usada es *Sora*


----------



## Carfer

Ando um bocado longe destas realidades para estar ao par do que são as expressões actuais, mas a réplica de Alandria fez-me lembrar que no meu tempo se usava "_sefessora_", em que o "_se_" correspondia a "_senhora_" (naquela época nenhum aluno se atreveria a dirigir-se a um professor sem usar "senhor" ou "senhora").
Os professores do secundário e superior tinham direito ao título de '_doutor_' (Portugal é um país onde a posse de títulos, o parecer, é mais importante do que o ser ou saber) com a consequente corruptela de "_setôr_". Acho que ainda hoje "setôr" e "setôra" são sinónimos de professor/a na linguagem de muitos jovens. Actualmente o "se" de "setôr" é apenas um resquício de tempos idos, porque não creio que a maioria dos jovens ainda o associe a "senhor" (notem que digo isto sem nenhuma saudade dos meus tempos de jovem, em muitos aspectos e neste também).
Mas só mesmo uma jovem como Alandria para me provocar estes sobressaltos da memória!!
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Aqui no Brasil, as crianças costumam chamar suas professoras de "tias". Tia fulana, posso ir ao banheiro ?
Alguns adolescentes e jovens passaram a chamar todos os amigos de seus pais de "tios" e "tias", o que, francamente, não acho nada adequado....


----------



## ceballos

Carfer, e é mesmo setôr e setôra? porque achei que se dizia soutor/a.


----------



## claudia007

En algunos paises se les llama de "Señorita" puede tener 80 años y 20 hijos, pero siempre será la "señorita profesora"


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Carfer, e é mesmo setôr e setôra? porque achei que se dizia soutor/a.


 
Também já ouvi, Ceballos, sobretudo a gente mais velha do que os que usam 'setôr' ou em ambientes mais formais. Apesar de quer uma quer outra variante serem asneira, não me admirava nada que você tivesse ouvido isso nos nossos tribunais. A minha percepção é que os jovens usam mais 'setôr'. Na realidade talvez tivesse sido preferível eu ter transcrito 's'tôr', ter-lhe-ia dado uma ideia mais exacta de como a palavra soa. A sibilante inicial é breve e o 'e' não é aberto, ao contrário do que possa ter pensado, na realidade nem sequer soa. Mas o seu soutor/a também se diz, sim. Mal, claro.

Um abraco 

Carfer


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada como sempre


----------

